

The Inspirational Story of the Brooklyn Bridge - vkdelta
http://scheong.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/the-story-of-the-brooklyn-bridge-a-roebling-family-production/

======
thwarted
There is a book The Great Bridge[1] that is a detailed history of the building
of the Brooklyn Bridge and Roebling. When I read it, they were describing the
problem of "caisson disease", and I was literally screaming "They have the
bends! They're coming out of the pressurized rooms under the casson too fast!"
It was really interesting to see the perspective without the knowledge what
we'd consider to be common knowledge knowadays.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Great-Bridge-Story-Building-
Brooklyn/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Great-Bridge-Story-Building-
Brooklyn/dp/0743217373/)

